# Fell again



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tripped over a flex

Couldn’t get up, young Albert was at work, could have phoned my son

Sat for ages on the floor contemplating 

I can’t use my knees or hips to get up

Nothing above arm height to pull myself up

Albert had a brainwave

He brought in the table he built for shadow and the Ramp For him to access the bench for grooming 

I shuffled to the bottom of the ramp and gradually moved up it till I was sat on the table

It didn’t work for shadow but it worked for me

Success

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

"Necessity is the Mother of Invention"

Glad you sorted the problem, now PLEASE sort the flex out of the way if you can.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was too warm to light the stove in the main lounge

But a bit chilly so we plugged in the halogen fire, but obviously didn’t completely check the flex

And ........

Shadow was delighted that I was once more down at his level 

I was delighted to get back up

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can imagine that very well, hopefully I will never be as bad as that, but I have had to crawl to a chair for help, not because I have fallen but bobbed down for some reason or other and can´t get up.
We need to do a few leg & arm muscle strengthening exercises. :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your tumble, Sandra. Sounds like you bounced  

Considering how common a problem this is (the falling down and inability to rise  ) why hasn't somebody invented something along the lines of Shadow's ramp and table?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Sorry to hear of your tumble, Sandra. Sounds like you bounced
> 
> Considering how common a problem this is (the falling down and inability to rise  ) why hasn't somebody invented something along the lines of Shadow's ramp and table?


Won´t work if nobody else is around to fetch it for you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH you must be more careful Sandra. After my mother fell it was the beginning of the end. She never managed on her own again. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Won´t work if nobody else is around to fetch it for you.


If you could solve the gadget then access might be solvable? Trained assistance dog? Remote control? Where there is a will there is usually a way


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> OH you must be more careful Sandra. After my mother fell it was the beginning of the end. She never managed on her own again.
> 
> Ray.


Aren't you a little Ray of sunshine Ray :grin2:

Let's face it at our age it is the beginning of the end

We are certainly closer to the end than the beginning >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I can imagine that very well, hopefully I will never be as bad as that, but I have had to crawl to a chair for help, not because I have fallen but bobbed down for some reason or other and can´t get up.
> We need to do a few leg & arm muscle strengthening exercises. :frown2:


Trouble is my knees are absolutely buggered now with arthritis Jan, I can't kneel or crawl on them, if I could I could get up using a chair Or some such thing

A bottom shuffle up a ramp onto a low side table worked :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> OH you must be more careful Sandra. After my mother fell it was the beginning of the end. She never managed on her own again.
> 
> Ray.


My brothers favourite quote now, after his op for lung cancer, "we're all on the runway now" :surprise:

Sandra consider one of these to give your family peace of mind.

https://www.ageuk.org.uk/products/mobility-and-independence-at-home/personal-alarms/

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Take care Sandra, I think you may have been lucky this time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve still got this:grin2:, fold up nice and small as you can see at 2.17 mins


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sandra - it fairly knocks your confidence.


patp said:


> Considering how common a problem this is (the falling down and inability to rise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have Pat. I may have mentioned before, my sister's husband was wont to collapse and there was no way she was able to get him up. They got an inflatable thingy that he could be rolled on to, then it was gradually inflated into a chair. Wonderful idea. 


JanHank said:


> I´ve still got this/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png, fold up nice and small as you can see at 2.17 mins


That's a great idea Jan - was that Hans-made, or merely man-made?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's a great idea Jan - was that Hans-made, or merely man-made?


It´s man made Hans improved.

Cost a small fortune 283.48€ in April 2017 Shade died 12th Feb 2018.

It was only used for about 9 months, but without it he couldn´t have got into the car or van so to us all it was well worth it


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When we used to work with WestCountry Ambulance Service we frequently got calls to attend an elderly person who has fallen, either out of bed, or just plain fallen.

We were allowed to help them, but only if they had no new injuries or localised pain, if that was not the case a Paramedic was called to decide what to do.

One night, we were called to the same address THREE TIMES from 2200 through to about 0500, each time we were able to help the gent back into bed, we built pillow barriers along the "free" open side, but he still managed to push those out first ! 

But, he had no nearby family and did have an alarm around him that he could press and a call service would talk to him and decide what help he needed - hence the call to the Ambulance Service.

We were pleased to be able to help this gentleman, in his late 80's and abreally interesting person to talk to with all of his marbles. Sadly, he passed away, peacefully, about 18 months later. RIP

BUT remember the ambulance service is there to help if needed - it is a very common reason for summoning assistance.

The idea of a lifting aid is brilliant - I have not encountered those before and think they could really help while you recover your strength, BUT, please try to remove "trip hazards" they are a potentially VERY serious risk to your well being.


.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A cable I find I must beware of is the hoover cable, once I could have fallen flat on my face, but thank goodness I already had one hand on a piece of furniture. 
I make sure its wound round my hand now and just let it out as I walk along.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The grooming table is toO high which is why Albert made a low table to stage it

But we haven’t enough run in the garage, but it will work if and when he needs help to access the van or car but not for grooming

He can no longer jump on the bed, which to be fair is a bit high, so we both miss cuddles, although you understand he’s not allowed on furniture >

The low table was great for me

Today I have had aches and pains in areas I didn’t know I had, and I’ve had those areas for 76 years

I don’t know about bruises, I hope tomorrow I have bruises which I can wear as a badge of honour

You take fame where you can get it

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mind how you go Sandra! The last thing you need right now is any broken bones. Sorry to hear about your fall. I know you, I bet your doing way more than you should be! Take it easy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not Feeling that well again

Hoping it’s just the result of the fall That’s shook me up, feeling pretty sore as I went with a bang

And my joints with inflammatory arthritis are not good at the best of times

Every time I feel unwell I’m terrified it’s going to be Covid again

Albert says it’s just I haven’t recovered fully from the last time

I’ve restarted my methotrexate and cortisone, both immune suppressants so I feel a bit vulnerable At the moment

How I wish we could all just get back to normal

Albert went to hospital for eye treatment, our grandson took him as he couldn’t drive home after treatment

And you think, could he have been in contact with covid ?

Do we have some immunity? 

Can we get it again ?

I really couldn’t survive it twice, once was enough

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If it was Covid Sandra and it sounds like it was then there are very few people (I believe) that have had it twice. Its likely you are immune (ish) but still be careful. Your probably just really weak with a weakened immune system. I had a Zoom party the other night with some old pals (about 25) and a fair few of them had had the disease. They reckoned that they were still not right. Some just had mild symptoms but others were pretty groggy and the effects lingered on for a good while. You are a lot older than they were. Take it easy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Sandra, just spoil yourself like an invalid for a while longer yet. But remember to keep mobile as long as you take care. Might be time to consider that frame again? Even young fit men have to rely on them for short periods while recuperating. They did a study in a care home, once, that involved dressing up and personalising the residents' frames with coloured materials etc to encourage more use. The rate of falls went down dramatically.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> ........... I had a Zoom party the other night with some old pals (about 25) and a fair few of them had had the disease. They reckoned that they were still not right. Some just had mild symptoms but others were pretty groggy and the effects lingered on for a good while. You are a lot older than they were. Take it easy.


Ideal for a sight seeing drive to eg Barnard Castle then ? 😂


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

aldra said:


> Every time I feel unwell I'm terrified it's going to be Covid again
> 
> Albert says it's just I haven't recovered fully from the last time
> Do we have some immunity?
> ...


This doc thinks it's very unlikely to get it again






and






In both videos he talks about the odds of getting it again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m running a fever again, 38.5 

I wondering if it’s because I’ve restarted my methotrexate and repressed my immune system before I’ve fully recovered

Couldn’t speak to the GPs , fully booked up and only one GP on duty, yesterday was BH 

So it will need to be tomorrow , possible it could be a urine infection so I’ll send a sample to clear that 
option

Spent a couple of days mostly in bed 

Hopefully the research is right and you can’t get it twice, I feel rough though

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Sandra! Lots of fluids, rest in bed - you know the drill.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, I do not know enough about Methotraxate to make any suggestions, even though MrsW took it for a large number of years, although not now.

I presume you have taken Paracetamol - is your raised temperature after that ?

I have heard of a couple of people having a second apparent illness, but in each case it was put down to not really being over it and effectively suffering from exhaustion - which CAN make you febrile.

Try resting, Paracetamol and LOTS of fluid (non alcoholic) which will help your kidneys as well as hydrating you to replace the fluid lost through "glowing" due to the raised temperature (remembering the old adage about men, horses and ladies 🙃 ).

But, stop doing even little things - rest means rest, not "well I'll just do ....😉 "

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not so good Sandra - hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Like most, wish I could offer help , but can only sympathise. Wishing you well again soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m still not feeling well, dizzy, unsteady, 
nauseous, very tired

I restarted my immune suppressant therapy and within a week started with a urine infection

Following my fall my knee has been very painful, and my calf is swollen

The antibiotics have cleared my high temp

But as I get to the end of them I’m beginning to feel signs of cystitis again

I don’t know if the dizziness and nausea is left over from the corona Illness

Or due to the antibiotics

And that’s the problem

I feel I need to actually see a doctor, he needs to look at my leg, I have on that leg a really bad swollen varicose vein , or did, now the calf is swollen the lumpy vein has disappeared

My toes have lost feeling, again that happened following Covid

It’s so difficult to know what is a problem when I can’t actually get a doctor to check 

I’m thinking should I visit a&e , at least there I could be seen by a doctor 

But my last visit to A&E didn’t bode well

Although I do need to go to the hospital tomorrow for a blood test as I’m on methotrexate 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why not phone the out of hours Dr, see what they say?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But they won’t see me Jean

TheY won’t see my leg

They won’t take a blood test

Nor a urine test

Just as when I was so sick with Covid they will send a prescription 

But I really don’t know what’s wrong with me

Nauseas , medication?, dizziness heart problem ?, swollen leg, just a knee injury , breathlessness? Well we are are not Doing X Rays at present

@A&E are though 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But Sandra, if by talking to them the out of hours team believe an X-ray or anything is warranted they will arrange it. If your leg needs examining they can use electronic means such as Skype etc and they do use such things frequently (as Claire tells me when she is one of the out of hours team).

Unless you try you will not know, but your tiredness and general aches are probably CoVid after effects - they last for MONTHS in YOUNG people, sadly in older people they last even longer. But give the out of hours team a ring, discuss with them ALL of your concerns and see what happens.

Please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not that sure Dave 

When I complained about breathlessness following Covid 

My Gp told me that the senior care nurse who visited me was concerned about lung lesions and was worried I might be getting pneumonia 

But he said were are Still not doing XRays at present???

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I got x ray'd the other day. I did go to A&E because it was a Sunday and I had, had an accident (details elsewhere) but they still performed an x ray.

You have, perhaps, lost faith in your GP Sandra. It might be worth giving them another chance. The thought of you bringing Covid into the surgery prompted their actions last time but this time things might be different.
If no joy then it might have to be a trip to A&E with you passing on to them that the doctor was no help. Try to make sure you actually speak to a doctor at your surgery. I was once sent to A&E by surgery staff with a minor foot problem and the team at the hospital were furious that I had not been seen by a GP.
Surgery staff have become so used to dealing with snowflakes that they have started to treat us all the same.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Pat, A&E are still doing XRays, Scans, ultrasound etc 

It’s not that I can’t speak to my GP, there are things that need to be seen physically, tests that need to be done 

I don’t think our surgery is open to actually see a GP, the nurses are still there for essential treatment as far as I’m aware, but only telephone consultations with the GP

Anyway the swelling of my calf has reduced in the night ,replaced with a huge black/purple bruise.

Knee still painful but now in the inner side of my knee, I’m watching it carefully for signs of heat, what I don’t need on top of everything else is a thrombosis

If I was a horse they would shoot me >

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why are they not seeing people? Surely they can set up the same system that the hospitals do? One person at a time and social distancing etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No idea Pat

Telephone consultation only, the surgery is closed 

Now maybe the Gp may see some strictly by appointment and I know some nurses are on duty

But how soon they will reopen I don’t know, I would have thought they could maintain social distancing, but maybe they are worried that they will open the floodgates

Albert has his COPD reviews with the nurse by telephone 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Even my chiropodist has started up seeing people who are in pain.

Not that I think it is an excuse for getting back to normal too soon. I do think, however, that many GP's are becoming too choosy about the work they take on. Almost everything that is not box ticking gets referred. Is it the litigation culture?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry about your ongoing feeling awful saga. How about going private? Then you can have whatever you want, hopefully.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t do private Viv

If it’s not available for all it’s not available to me

Went to the hospital today for my blood test, (methotrexate ) as I restarted the drug two weeks ago, I wore a mask, the nurses wore masks

Separate door for heart and eye clinics so they have restarted

Thinking back to my TIA , I had a scan, an X-ray and a heart mini scan, as well as being assessed in A&E 

All different operators ,and all different porters taking me on a trolley and returning me to A&E

No masks, it was early on 

That was friday, by Monday I wasn’t feeling great, by Tuesday I was turned away from the stroke follow up 
clinic as I had a temp

By weekend I was really poorly and Albert wasn’t feeling great

So I suppose a TI A , Covid 19 , struggling to get over it but joints and mobility struggling, restarted methotrexate supplemented by steroids, a quite bad fall which shook me up and damaged my already rubbished knee and shoulder, and a severe urine infection which raised my temp again

I hovered on stopping the anti immune drugs again , worried I may have got Covid again , I really couldn’t face that

But my swollen calf has receded, a beautiful Huge bruise some one or two weeks later than the fall so I guess some internal bleeding Took place 

The pain in the knee is receding , well it’s always painful so getting back to normal levels to match my other knee

And I would have liked to see a doctor and him to have seen me along the course , checked why I was going blue and breathless with covid, checked my swollen calf 

It’s just reassuring isn’t it?

and really don’t think I should have had to pay private for that because others couldn’t have afforded to could they?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> A cable I find I must beware of is the hoover cable, once I could have fallen flat on my face, but thank goodness I already had one hand on a piece of furniture.
> I make sure its wound round my hand now and just let it out as I walk along.


You jinxed me girl

Usually I hoover with the cordless Dyson

But now and again with the ball dyson to whip up the long haired rugs

I was thinking about you , not taking care and tripped on the flex, I didn't fall

The other thing I suggest if you have a long haired black dog

Do not buy a large rug that has Large black and grey patches

The black patches that are the dog move when you mistakenly stand on them>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2::grin2::grin2: there´s a word for you. but I dare not put it on here so I´ll just say silly Sandra.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go on jan

Put it on here

Fabulous , fantastic, brilliant ?

Ok non of those

How about much like the rest of us which is reassuring 

Or maybe not , maybe 

Just like those of us who are not afraid to be honest , who constantly make mistakes

Who love but not too much 

And trip over hoover flex’s and dogs given they are in the wrong place

And they usually are

Sandra


----------

